# ce l'ho, ce l'ha



## jeterin

se qualcuno domanda:
Ha la camera il bagno? Si risponde. Sì, ce l´ha
Hai una penna? Sì, ce l´ho.
Mi domanda è da dove viene *CE ?*


----------



## Tomby

Il pronome indiretto CI + pronomi diretti LO/LA/LI/LE = CE LO / CE LA / CE LI / CE LE
Esempio: "*Ce lo* devi raccontare" = "_Nos lo tienes que contar_".


----------



## ursu-lab

Tombatossals said:


> Il pronome indiretto CI + pronomi diretti LO/LA/LI/LE = CE LO / CE LA / CE LI / CE LE
> Esempio: "*Ce lo* devi raccontare" = "_Nos lo tienes que contar_".




No, il "ci" di "ce l'ho" non è "nos", è il clitico "ci" con funzione pleonastica che in spagnolo non esiste. 

En español no se puede traducir y sería:

ce l'ho -> lo tengo

Viene de "conmigo/contigo/etc." entendido como lugar ("ci" locativo): l'ho "qui con me".


----------



## Tomby

Gracias por la corrección. Pero ahora me surge una duda:
Se refiere "ce l'ha" a "lo tiene"?
Gracias!


----------



## ursu-lab

Tombatossals said:


> Gracias por la corrección. Pero ahora me surge una duda:
> Se refiere "ce l'ha" a "lo tiene"?
> Gracias!



Sí. Y también depende de la frase, porque a menudo es más bien "llevar":
Ce li hai, i soldi? -> ¿Llevas dinero?
Con "llevar" se entiende mejor el sentido "locativo" del "ci".


----------



## Tomby

Gracias de nuevo, Ursu!
Si he comprendido bien, ¿serían correctos estos tres ejemplos?:
ce l'ho -> lo tengo (Io)
ce l'hai -> lo tienes (Tu)
ce l'ha -> lo tiene (lui/lei)
¿Sería igual para  referirse a una cosa femenina, por ejemplo, "ce l'ho -> la tengo" (la penna)?

Siguiendo tu ejemplo sería correcto:
Ce li hai, i soldi? -> ¿Llevas dinero? = Ce l'hai, il denaro? -> ¿Llevas dinero? 
Gracias de antemano, sé que son cosas elementales que no debería dudar pero...  la verdad es que sí.


----------



## ursu-lab

Tombatossals said:


> Gracias de nuevo, Ursu!
> Si he comprendido bien, ¿serían correctos estos tres ejemplos?:
> ce l'ho -> lo tengo (Io)
> ce l'hai -> lo tienes (Tu)
> ce l'ha -> lo tiene (lui/lei)
> ¿Sería igual para  referirse a una cosa femenina, por ejemplo, "ce l'ho -> la tengo" (la penna)? Sì, perché il pronome "lo/la" si apostrofano, quindi si scrive nello stesso modo.
> 
> Siguiendo tu ejemplo sería correcto:
> Ce li hai, i soldi? -> ¿Llevas dinero? = Ce l'hai, il denaro? -> ¿Llevas dinero?  Beh, a dire il vero in italiano "denaro" praticamente non si usa, la parola più frequente è sicuramente "soldi", maschile plurale (come in catalano ) Ho aggiunto la virgola perché così, separando il complemento, la presenza del pronome è corretta. In italiano orale si direbbe altrimenti "c'hai i soldi?" pronunciato "ciai". Dico orale perché la trascrizione in realtà non sarebbe corretta, a fare i pignoli "c'hai" si dovrebbe leggere "cai"
> Gracias de antemano, sé que son cosas elementales que no debería dudar pero...  la verdad es que sí.


 Figurati...


----------



## DIANAPRINCI

Ursu-lab tiene razón pero quiero añadir algo:hay muchos profesores de lengua italiana que dicen que hay que evitar el uso de "ce". Mejor sería en la lengua formal y escrita decir "li hai i soldi?Si,li ho".


----------



## ursu-lab

Non sono molto d'accordo su questo punto e riguardo a quest'esempio in concreto. Qui la presenza del 'ce' potrebbe essere fondamentale perché così il verbo "avere" diventa sinonimo di "portare appresso". In tutti i manuali di italiano LS/L2 c'è un'unità dove ne viene spiegato chiaramente l'uso di:
-hai i soldi?
-sì, ce li ho.


----------



## DIANAPRINCI

Forse,  nella risposta il "ce" ha un suo valore  ma nella domanda, come tu stesso scrivi, non concordo...


----------



## ursu-lab

Infatti nella domanda avevo messo apposta una virgola per permettere la ripresa del clitico, l'avevo spiegato in un post precedente.  -> ce li hai, i soldi? / e i soldi, ce li hai?
Nel caso di "c'hai" ho scritto chiaramente che si tratta solo di lingua orale, nello scritto potrebbe essere ammesso solo in una trascrizione del parlato (molto colloquiale).
Forse ti riferivi a quest'ultimo esempio...


----------



## Geviert

Anch'io direi (e ho sentito molto spesso) "li hai i soldi? Sì, *li ho*".   

Potrestri mettere per esteso la bibliografia di quei manuali che accenni Ursu?


----------



## ursu-lab

Linea diretta, Uno, Espresso, e tutti gli altri in cui si insegna la lingua con metodi comunicativi.
Tra l'altro, facendo lo stesso esempio al singolare, è ancora più evidente la necessità del "ci":
-Hai la chitarra? - sì, ce l'ho.
Dubito molto che sia frequente la risposta "sì, l'ho".


----------



## Geviert

> Dubito molto che sia frequente la risposta "sì, l'ho".



Direi che non è frequente per nulla, perché è un errore bello e vistoso. *Ma questo non è stato messo in dubbio...*

PS. Cerco su Espresso 1, 2, e 3 e non trovo ancora nulla al riguardo. Dopo vi dico .


----------



## Angel.Aura

@ Geviert.
Ho riletto il tuo post e aggiungo solo i riferimenti, poiché avevo frainteso.


Ti suggerisco di cercare anche tra qualcuna delle vecchie discussioni nel Forum dedicato (Solo Italiano).
Solo un esempio:
*Ho invece di C'ho *
Non ce li ho


----------



## ursu-lab

Credo che si stiano confondendo un po' i punti della discussione, tanto per cambiare...
Io stavo parlando dell'uso del "ci" pleonastico usato col verbo "avere" e* accompagnato da un pronome diretto*.

-Hai portato la chitarra? -Sì, *ce l'ho*. / Sì, l'ho 

 Ricordo perfettamente che in uno dei manuali che ho citato c'era un'unità didattica in cui, col pretesto di una festa, veniva appunto presentato l'uso di tale clitico. 
Quest'uso non solo è correttissimo, ma direi che sarebbe addirittura strano per un madrelingua italiano non usarlo.
Ora non ho a portata di mano i manuali ma lascio il link del sito della RAI con le lezioni e gli esercizi di lingua italiana su "ce l'ho/non ce l'ho"  destinati a studenti stranieri. Spero che il sito della Rai preparato con la consulenza del ministero dell'istruzione sia considerato una fonte sufficientemente affidabile anche dai più schizzinosi. Mah...

@Geviert, hai cercato male  :
Espresso 2: Unità 4

Il vino rosso ce l'hai?
I dischi ce li hai? (Linea Diretta 1: Lezione 10 )
ecc.


----------



## Geviert

Grazie per i riferimenti Angel. Nella discussione del forum solo italiano sull'espressione "ce li ho", si afferma che "nella lingua parlata il _ci -> ce_ per le risposte brevi contenenti il verbo _avere_  non è in effetti obbligatorio" (Necsus). Se è chiaro (immagino per tutti) che diventa necessario (per eufonia, infatti) nei casi riportati da Ursu,  non è chiaro nel caso sollevato da Dianaprinci e ripreso da me. Di nuovo:

_li hai i soldi? Si, li ho.
_
domanda: è anche un caso di eufonia? Secondo la citazione riportata, il ce non dovrebbe essere obbligatorio in questo caso, _perché altrimenti suona male_. Nella discussione del link, la domanda posta all'inizio si sposta tutta sugli altri casi in cui non dovrebbero esserci dei dubbi.


PS. Ursu: la domanda è un'altra ("tanto per cambiare").


----------



## _Nightcrawler_

Ma in quale situazioni si usa il "ce"? Esiste alcuna regola?


----------



## ursu-lab

_Nightcrawler_ said:


> Ma in quali situazioni si usa il "ce"? Esiste qualche regola?



Si usa negli esempi che sono stati scritti all'inizio:

-Hai [qualcosa]? verbo "avere" più complemento oggetto. O anche il verbo "portare", dipende dal contesto.
-Sì, ce l'ho "ce" + pronome diretto (lo/la/li/le) + verbo "avere"

-Mario ha la patente? -No, non ce l'ha.
-Avete portato i soldi per pagare i biglietti? -Sì, ce li abbiamo.



Geviert said:


> Secondo la citazione riportata, il ce non dovrebbe essere obbligatorio in questo caso, _perché altrimenti suona male_.



Continuo a non capire a chi "suonerebbe" male dire "ce li ho"...  Nella citazione riportata non c'è scritto nulla del genere...

Questa è la citazione integra di Necsus dal post di cui sopra, senza manipolarla ed estrapolarla dal contesto per mettergli in bocca qualcosa che non ha mai scritto... 



			
				Necsus said:
			
		

> Nella lingua parlata il _ci -> ce_ per le risposte brevi contenenti il verbo _avere_  non è in effetti obbligatorio, perché non ci sono regole che lo  prescrivano, però *non sono affatto d'accordo sul fatto che non sia  necessario*, *lo ritengo anzi indispensabile,* non foss'altro per eufonia e  chiarezza. Credo che a una domanda come "hai una caramella?"nessuno  risponderebbe "sì, l'ho", tutti direbbero "sì, ce l'ho"*. *.




E intanto che ci sono copio pure Olaszinho:


olaszinho said:


> *Tutte *le grammatiche d'italiano per stranieri  da me consultate prescrivono l'uso del ci/ce nei casi succitati.


----------



## Geviert

> *Nella *citazione riportata non c'è scritto nulla del genere...



Si provi a riflettere perché è stato utilizzato _secondo_... e dopo il condizionale in quella frase. 




> Continuo a non capire a chi "suonerebbe" male dire "ce li ho"...



Questo è ormai chiaro. Di nuovo: si provi a rileggere con attenzione ciò che scrive Dianaprinci (#8) e poi l'intervento in questione (#12). 



PS. Riguardo l'intenzione dietro la citazione dal forum "solo italiano": se la rilettura è integrale, dovresti poter cogliere che è stato unicamente per deferenza ai riferimenti riportati da Angel.Laura.


----------



## ursu-lab

Ho riletto con attenzione e resto dello stesso parere. Continuo a non capire dove sia il problema e perché vi disturba tanto la presenza di questo "ci" pleonastico o, in alcuni casi, persino locativo implicito (qui, con me, in mio possesso, appresso, in un luogo X, ecc.). Cioè, non si capisce quali siano gli argomenti filologici alla base di certe affermazioni visto che è assodato che le grammatiche della lingua italiana descrivono tranquillamente quest'uso.
Spero che la citazione di queste frasi tratte da opere di famosi scrittori italiani contemporanei di diversa provenienza regionale che padroneggiano la "lingua formale e scritta" (più scritta di così ...) possano aiutare a far svanire ogni dubbio sulla "normalità" assoluta dell'"averci + pr. diretto", il che spiega la ragione per cui viene regolarmente insegnato persino agli studenti che studiano la lingua italiana come L2/LS nei livelli più elementari dell'apprendimento (A2/B1):


S. Benni (Bar Sport): «Oggi la nonna in coma *ce l'ho io*», e cominciò a sbucciare una cipolla per la frizione.
A. Baricco (Oceano Mare): Dove *ce li ha*, gli occhi, il mare? (secondo DP sarebbe scorretto... )
O.  Fallaci (Lettera a un bambino mai nato): Del resto il filo che divide  chi ha la coda da *chi non ce l'ha*, è un filo talmente sottile. ...Tanto *non ce l'hai mica tu *dentro il corpo, non devi mica portarlo tu dentro il corpo per nove mesi.
G. Faletti (Io uccido): *Ce l'ha* la segretaria (il num. di telefono). Sia il numero di casa sia quello del cellulare della madre.... Adesso era il tempo della caccia agli uomini che, come tali, un volto e un nome *ce li avevano*.
C. Lucarelli  (Almost Blue): Stavano a Coriano di Rimini, in collina, pure loro in  una villetta isolata. Solo che *i figli, questi, ce li avevano*.
F. Mazzantini (Non ti muovere): Nella prossima ecografia *ce li avrà* i piedi, stai tranquilla.
C. Pavese (La spiaggia): Quello che importa *ce l'ho* nel sangue e nessuno me lo toglie. 
P. Chiara (Il piatto piange): E lei nella prostata, basta ma *ce li devi avere* (i gonococchi)

In altre parole, in quali di queste frasi il "ce" sarebbe superfluo o prescindibile _senza modificarne_ il significato o la struttura sintattica?  
Secondo il mio modesto parere, in nessuna.


----------



## _Nightcrawler_

ursu-lab said:


> Si usa negli esempi che sono stati scritti all'inizio:
> 
> -Hai [qualcosa]? verbo "avere" più complemento oggetto. O anche il verbo "portare", dipende dal contesto.
> -Sì, ce l'ho "ce" + pronome diretto (lo/la/li/le) + verbo "avere"
> 
> -Mario ha la patente? -No, non ce l'ha.
> -Avete portato i soldi per pagare i biglietti? -Sì, ce li abbiamo.



In portoghese, noi usiamo il "ce" come si fossi "aqui" e credo che sia lo stesso in spagnolo, cioè, in senso di tempo presente. In verità un avverbio.

Per esempio:

Mario ha la patente? -No, non ce l'ha.
¿Mario tiene la patente? - No, aqui (acá, ahora) no la tiene.


----------



## ursu-lab

_Nightcrawler_ said:


> In portoghese, noi usiamo il "ce" come si fossi "aqui" e credo che sia lo stesso in spagnolo, cioè, in senso di tempo presente. In verità un avverbio.
> 
> Per esempio:
> 
> Mario ha la patente? -No, non ce l'ha.
> ¿Mario tiene la patente? - No, aqui (acá, ahora) no la tiene.



No, no es exactamente lo mismo.
Es decir, en italiano "no, non ce l'ha" puede significar que 
1) *no tiene* el carnet (no lo posee) = non è in suo possesso
2) *no lleva* el carnet (no lo lleva encima) = non l'ha portato

In quest'esempio è più che altro "non ce l'ha" di "no lo tiene", perché altrimenti la domanda sarebbe stata:
*-Ce* *l'hai *la patente? / Ti sei portato la patente? / Sei venuto con la patente?
-No, non ce l'ho, l'ho lasciata a casa.

Perfetto, con quest'esempio si capisce anche la differenza e l'importanza a volte fondamentale della presenza del "ci" nella domanda messa in discussione nei post precedenti.


----------



## SãoEnrique

ursu-lab said:


> No, il "ci" di "ce l'ho" non è "nos", è il clitico "ci" con funzione pleonastica che in spagnolo non esiste.
> 
> En español no se puede traducir y sería:
> 
> ce l'ho -> lo tengo
> 
> Viene de "conmigo/contigo/etc." entendido como lugar ("ci" locativo): l'ho "qui con me".



Cuando usted dijo "ce l'ho" = "lo tengo" ¿ Sería correcto si yo digo por "ce l'ho" Io lo ho ?

Gracias.


----------



## ursu-lab

SãoEnrique said:


> Cuando usted dijo "ce l'ho" = "lo tengo" ¿ Sería correcto si yo digo por "ce l'ho" Io lo ho ?
> 
> Gracias.


Desde un punto de vista teórico-gramatical no se puede decir que es incorrecto porque se trata de una construcción sujeto+pronombre+verbo y es totalmente admisible, pero *ningún nativo* italiano lo diría de forma espontánea y natural sin el "ce", aún menos con un pronombre átono singular antes de un verbo como "ho", que solo tiene una vocal (la "h" en italiano es muda). En estos casos se elide la vocal del pronombre:
io ce *l'ho.*

Mi è venuto in mente un ricordo d'infanzia: gli album di figurine (cromos) da collezionare. I bambini scambiano i doppioni con le figurine mancanti e l'espressione tradizionale per dire che una figurina ce l'hai e quindi non ti serve è, appunto: "ce l'ho". Quando ti manca, dici "manca".
E quando passi delle ore a scambiare figurine elencandone tutti i numeri, quel "ce l'ho" viene pronunciato "célo", come giustamente spiega questo nostalgico articolo del Corriere della Sera intitolato "celo, manca" (=lo tengo, me falta). 

-E questa figurina, *ce l'hai?*  E questa figurina, l'hai?  Ce l'hai, questa figurina?  Hai questa figurina?  L'hai, questa figurina? 
- Sì, *ce l'ho * / Sì, l'ho.


----------



## Agró

La razón de que a los hispanohablantes nos resulte difícil usar el adverbio/partícula "ci/ce" es que lo hemos perdido en castellano casi por completo. Digo "casi" porque nos queda un resto del que ni nos damos cuenta: en el verbo "hay" (ha + y), esa 'y' no es otra cosa que el adverbio "ibi" latino ("ahí", "allí") evolucionado.
Ha*y*/*C*'è.


----------



## SãoEnrique

ursu-lab said:


> Desde un punto de vista teórico-gramatical no se puede decir que es incorrecto porque se trata de una construcción sujeto+pronombre+verbo y es totalmente admisible, pero *ningún nativo* italiano lo diría de forma espontánea y natural sin el "ce", aún menos con un pronombre átono singular antes de un verbo como "ho", que solo tiene una vocal (la "h" en italiano es muda). En estos casos se elide la vocal del pronombre:
> io ce *l'ho.*
> 
> Mi è venuto in mente un ricordo d'infanzia: gli album di figurine (cromos) da collezionare. I bambini scambiano i doppioni con le figurine mancanti e l'espressione tradizionale per dire che una figurina ce l'hai e quindi non ti serve è, appunto: "ce l'ho". Quando ti manca, dici "manca".
> E quando passi delle ore a scambiare figurine elencandone tutti i numeri, quel "ce l'ho" viene pronunciato "célo", come giustamente spiega questo nostalgico articolo del Corriere della Sera intitolato "celo, manca" (=lo tengo, me falta).
> 
> -E questa figurina, *ce l'hai?*  E questa figurina, l'hai?  Ce l'hai, questa figurina?  Hai questa figurina?  L'hai, questa figurina?
> - Sì, *ce l'ho * / Sì, l'ho.



Lo agradezco por la respuesta dada, pero lo que no entiendo es a qué sirvo el 'ce' en la construcción de esa forma "Sì, ce l'ho" a la plaza de "Sì, l'ho". Lo que no entiendo la utilización del "ce". ¿Qué significa por favor?

In italiano io conosco il "_ci_" per esempio quando diciamo "Io _ci _vado", il "_ce_" non conosco e non so quando utilizzarlo.


----------



## Tomby

SãoEnrique said:


> Lo agradezco por la respuesta dada, pero lo que no entiendo es a qué sirvo el 'ce' en la construcción de esa forma "Sì, ce l'ho" a la plaza de "Sì, l'ho". Lo que no entiendo la utilización del "ce". ¿Qué significa por favor?
> 
> In italiano io conosco il "_ci_" per esempio quando diciamo "Io _ci _vado", il "_ce_" non conosco e non so quando utilizzarlo.


Con il verbo avere, "ci" viene spesso usato nella lingua parlata come rinforzo semantico e fonico di altri pronomi ("lo", "la", "li", "le", "ne"). *In questo caso, "ci" diventa "ce"*.
Per esempio: 
- "Hai il passaporto con te?". "Sì, ce l'ho" *[ci + lo > ce lo > ce l']** = _¿Tienes el pasaporte (contigo)? Sí, lo tengo._
- "Hai le valige?". "Sì, ce le ho" *[ci + le > ce le]** = _¿Tienes las maletas? Sí, las tengo_.

* Los singulares "la"/"lo" se apostrofan. Los plurales "li"/"le" no.

Por otro lado puedes leer la respuesta #6 de este tema: ce before ne
Cumprimentos!


----------



## ursu-lab

Además, no siempre el "ci" se refiere a un complemento específico. Hay muchos verbos que adquieren otro significado con este pronombre, como por ejemplo "vederci", "sentirci", "volerci", "metterci", "avercela", "farcela", etc. etc.


----------



## DIANAPRINCI

Tombatossals said:


> Con il verbo avere, "ci" viene spesso usato nella lingua parlata come rinforzo semantico e fonico di altri pronomi ("lo", "la", "li", "le", "ne"). *In questo caso, "ci" diventa "ce"*.
> Per esempio:
> - "Hai il passaporto con te?". "Sì, ce l'ho" *[ci + lo > ce lo > ce l']** = _¿Tienes el pasaporte (contigo)? Sí, lo tengo._
> - "Hai le valige?". "Sì, ce le ho" *[ci + le > ce le]** = _¿Tienes las maletas? Sí, las tengo_.
> 
> * Los singulares "la"/"lo" se apostrofan. Los plurales "li"/"le" no.
> 
> Por otro lado puedes leer la respuesta #6 de este tema: ce before ne
> Cumprimentos!



Nunca he oído decir en italiano  "ce le ho", se dice "le ho" o "ce l'ho". No sé explicar el porqué pero es así...


----------



## ursu-lab

E le citazioni tratte da romanzi di Lucarelli, Chiara, Faletti, Baricco ecc. sarebbero dei refusi? 
O forse è solo il clitico "le" che ti sembra strano?


----------



## DIANAPRINCI

In effetti è il "le" che suona malissimo , strano è dir poco.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Tombatossals said:


> Con il verbo avere, "ci" viene spesso usato nella lingua parlata come rinforzo semantico e fonico di altri pronomi ("lo", "la", "li", "le", "ne"). *In questo caso, "ci" diventa "ce"*.
> Per esempio:
> - "Hai il passaporto con te?". "Sì, ce l'ho" *[ci + lo > ce lo > ce l']** = _¿Tienes el pasaporte (contigo)? Sí, lo tengo._
> - "Hai le valige?". "Sì, ce le ho" *[ci + le > ce le]** = _¿Tienes las maletas? Sí, las tengo_.
> 
> * Los singulares "la"/"lo" se apostrofan. Los plurales "li"/"le" no.
> 
> Por otro lado puedes leer la respuesta #6 de este tema: ce before ne
> Cumprimentos!



Gracias entiendo mejor con lo ejemplos en Español. 

Abrazos.


----------



## King Crimson

DIANAPRINCI said:


> Nunca he oído decir en italiano "ce le ho", se dice "le ho" o "ce l'ho". No sé explicar el porqué pero es así...



Sono d'accordo... a metà: "ce le ho" non mi suona naturalissimo ma neanche stranissimo, direi che ha un valore enfatico in questo caso rispetto a "le ho". Per quanto riguarda "l'ho", in questo esempio non funzionerebbe perché la versione con l'elisione si riferisce sempre al singolare (maschile o femminile), mentre in questo caso abbiamo un plurale (le valigie).


----------



## Tomby

DIANAPRINCI said:


> Nunca he oído decir en italiano "ce le ho", se dice "le ho" o "ce l'ho". No sé explicar el porqué pero es así...





DIANAPRINCI said:


> In effetti è il "le" che suona malissimo , strano è dir poco.



.
Diana, vedi quello che dice la mia grammatica della lingua italiana:


> CAPÍTULO 34. LA PARTÍCULA "CI" (II)
> 34.6 ...//...
> A veces se dan usos puramente redundantes, como en la equivalencia con el español "_lo tengo, la tengo, los tengo, las tengo_": *Hai le chiavi?* > *Sì, ce le ho?* = _¿Tienes las llaves?_ > _Sí, las tengo_.
> [Pág. 233 del Manual de Gramática Italiana de Manuel Carrera Díaz. 14ª ed. Sept. 2009. Editorial Ariel].


----------



## ursu-lab

Secondo me, sta confondendo il "le" con il "ne", con cui in questi casi il "ce" non si usa. 

-Hai dei fratelli / delle sorelle? 
-No, non ne ho.

Ottima e approfondita, la grammatica (spesso contrastiva) di Carrera Díaz per gli ispanofoni che vogliono imparare la lingua italiana. 
Consiglio anche quella della lingua spagnola, sempre dello stesso autore e pubblicata da Laterza, in questo caso per gli studenti italiani.


----------



## Massimo_m

Geviert said:


> Dubito molto che sia frequente la risposta "sì, l'ho".
> Direi che non è frequente per nulla, perché è un errore bello e vistoso. *Ma questo non è stato messo in dubbio...*.



Mi dispiace, ma sbagli.
"Si, l'ho" non è affatto un errore, tantomeno vistoso. Esattamente come non è un errore "sì, li ho" al plurale. Ed esattamente come questa forma è usata pochissimo dagli italiani che preferiscono, per i motivi ampiamente spiegati da Ursu-la, la costruzione con il "ci" pleonastico ("ce l'ho", "ce li ho").


----------



## _Nightcrawler_

Quindi, da quanto ho capito si non sono sbagliato, l'espressione "ce" non ha traduzione in spagnolo, dobbiamo usare nell'italiano al parlare usando le regole che furono impostate qui però quando tradurre per lo spagnolo dobbiamo ignorare l'espressione.


----------



## Geviert

> Si, l'ho" non è affatto un errore, tantomeno vistoso.



Se non sembra un errore, allora puoi accordare le tue preferenze di comunicazione alla novità di quella ortografia. Il mondo è fatto da tante preferenze che ormai, caro Massimo, questi refusi non stupiscono più a nessuno. 

I motivi "ampiamente" spiegati che alleghi non hanno toccato minimamente le ragioni di eufonia (quindi, *fonologia*, non "argomenti filologici") che giustificano la scelta di una preferenza al posto di un'altra: intendo ovviamente il caso di _ce li ho_ /_ ce le ho _ (dopo un lungo giro, si riprende lo stesso problema, ma adesso al femminile, mah). L'altra variante che accenni (l_'ho_) non l'ho messa in discussione (mi sembra vistoso l'uso del *grassetto *nel mio intervento ). 

Per farla breve: in quel "No sé explicar el porqué pero es así..." di Diana ci sono più ragioni di pronuncia che di filologia - per la verità, aspettavo anch'io un'argomentazione a regola d'arte da parte di Diana, essendo stata proprio lei a introdurre questo interessante quesito, mah ).


----------



## DIANAPRINCI

Aquí estoy! Entonces, después de muchas preguntas a todos los profesores de italiano que conozco la respuesta es que sí, se puede contestar a la pregunta "Le hai le chiavi?" con "ce le ho"(parece que hoy en día todo se puede o se permite...) pero es más formal decir "le ho" .Sin embargo, todos coinciden en decir  que el uso de "ce" es pleonastico es decir no necesario.


----------



## Geviert

DIANAPRINCI said:


> ¡Aquí estoy! Entonces, después de muchas preguntas a todos los profesores de italiano que conozco la respuesta es que sí, se puede contestar a la pregunta "Le hai le chiavi?" con "ce le ho"(parece que hoy en día todo se puede o se permite...) pero es más formal decir "le ho" .Sin embargo, todos coinciden en decir  que el uso de "ce" es pleonastico es decir no necesario.




¡Hola Diana, regresaste!  Gracias por preguntar al respecto. Entonces es innecesario pero tolerado, tal vez una extensión (innecesaria, por costumbre, laxismo) de los otros usos obligatorios (ce l'ho /l'ho*). Es problable que el motivo sea el siguiente: el riesgo de *cacofonía *no se da en los casos de_ li _y _le_, por lo tanto el _ce _es superfluo. ¡Vamos a proponer la regla a la Crusca para que el prof. Super Mario (Monti) la imponga a todas las escuelas inmediatamente! .

saludos


----------



## honeyheart

ursu-lab said:


> A. Baricco (Oceano Mare): Dove *ce li ha*, gli occhi, il mare? (secondo DP sarebbe scorretto... )


Che cosa esattamente trovi che non vada bene con questa frase, ursu-lab? Da come la interpreto io (sebbene sia scritta in un ordine un po' strano) è corretta, e la sua traduzione in spagnolo sarebbe: "¿dónde tiene los ojos el mar?".  Sbaglio?


----------



## ursu-lab

Non c'è niente di sbagliato in quella frase, infatti. Era un esempio per dimostrare a DP (Dianaprinci) che il "ce + li" viene usato anche dagli scrittori italiani contemporanei e anche nelle domande.


----------



## honeyheart

Adesso è chiaro, grazie del chiarimento, avevo frainteso il messaggio , fuorviata dalle iniziali misteriose e dal colore rosso.


----------



## honeyheart

honeyheart said:


> Adesso è chiaro, grazie del chiarimento...


Mi è scappata la ridondanza ; direi meglio: "Adesso capisco, grazie della spiegazione".


----------



## ☺

Dirò una scocchezza, ma vi siete accorti che "Ce li ha" viene detto più velocemente di "Ce l'ha", forse il fatto di vedere quella "i" scritta mentre nel parlato si sente di sfuggita può ingannare, a causa del dittongo si pronuncia un veloce "Celìà"

ps: Ursu-lab, bisognerebbe farti un monumento per i tuoi post di questo argomento!!


----------

